

Why the new Macbook charger is a serious downgrade - andrewmcgrath
https://vine.co/v/b9vUz5r32ti?fb_action_ids=10152848655290521&fb_action_types=vine-app%3Apost&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

======
dmix
I thought the old charger connector was very prone to being twisted and
breaking?

I had two of my old chargers that broke. I've also never had an issue with the
new charger disconnecting during that last month with my new Macbook Air.

------
meepmorp
The new design is clearly just to accommodate the thinner profile of the rMBP.
I guess Apple figured that the space savings was worth having a noticeably
shittier connector latch; I think they're wrong.

------
JDGM
I never use my laptop on my legs while plugged in. That's what the battery is
for, and if it runs out of juice then I know I've been sat in the same
position for _way_ too long.

------
kubatyszko
And soon you will go to apple and complain about your battery life... It's
going to be pretty clear what caused it...

I do agree it's annoying, my solution is to use large kitchen tray so that the
whole computer and it's surrounding is protected from my knees. There are also
easy to buy lap-desks (ikea has something), beanie bag underneath and flat
plastic top.

------
verelo
IMHO charger on my late 2011 Macbook pro is a better design and i'm not sure
why they moved away from it. Without getting into the discussion of the plug
face changing, this one does come undone way too easily.

~~~
drcube
Wasn't that the problem? I've never owned a Mac so I don't know, but I thought
they changed it because the other plug was too secure, and people tended to
pull their laptops off of tables when they tripped on the cord. I'd rather
have to plug the charger in more often than have a broken laptop any day.

~~~
greggman
I thought they changed the plug because the old plug was too thick for the
design of the Retina MPBs. If you have an old power adapter can compare it to
the thickness of the Retina MBP you can see they'd have had to make the Retina
MBP thicker or else have it not taper where the power supply meets the body.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/greggman/8760819957/>

------
taproot
Same issue with 3.5mm jacks :(

------
DrinkWater
first world problems. in all seriousness

